# can't cut same pattern twice



## AngusMc (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Guys, very new at this and been tested with patience and learning curve , I have a Romaxx Hs1, seemed like a good choice but been challenged on a few issues and one of them is it will not cut the same pattern tolerances twice. Actually gets worse and worse each time you re-cut? Example, a 3/4" circle 1/8 light plywood, will cut as a slight oval, cut the pattern again with no change and it will be off by 3/32 in all axis, do it 4 times and it is way off and z does not even touch the board?

Machine does not appear to be binding, all tracks roll smoothly powered and no power, bit is brand new and cuts like butter, project board is not moving?

Any help would be appreciated

contacted Romaxx had some info but nothing worked and now just waiting

Angus


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds like you have either a loose coupler between the motors and the feed gear/threaded rod, or your steppers are loosing steps under load, or both.


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm with 4D on this one. My Shark was doing the exact same thing. I noticed when jogging the gantry, I'd hear the stepper motors run slightly before the gantry would start moving. New coupler nuts did the trick.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

AngusMc said:


> Hi Guys, very new at this and been tested with patience and learning curve , I have a Romaxx Hs1, seemed like a good choice but been challenged on a few issues and one of them is it will not cut the same pattern tolerances twice. Actually gets worse and worse each time you re-cut? Example, a 3/4" circle 1/8 light plywood, will cut as a slight oval, cut the pattern again with no change and it will be off by 3/32 in all axis, do it 4 times and it is way off and z does not even touch the board?
> 
> Machine does not appear to be binding, all tracks roll smoothly powered and no power, bit is brand new and cuts like butter, project board is not moving?
> 
> ...


You say the bit doesn't even touch the board. Make sure you tighten the collet correctly, make sure the bit is inserted deep enough, do not bottom the bit it could cause the bit to loosen. Check all the drive connections and check the clamp that holds the router or spindle. Make sure you feed rates are not over driving your set up and bit choice.


----------



## AngusMc (Feb 20, 2015)

Fixed, it was my PC, the older PC was a Pentium dual core 2.33ghz 2GB ram (DDR2) 32bit windows 7. Apparently this is not enough, bought a new basic windows 8.1 and runs perfect, actually impressed, the tolerances on multiple passes is almost non measurable 

thanks for the replies

Angus


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

Good to hear. I hate Windows 8, but at least it works. At least now you have some other hints in case it happens again.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Boy your CNC sure takes a lot to run it. I can run mine off a netbook or a old pentium computer. The one I run at work is a Biesse and runs off a Windows 95 computer.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

fixtureman said:


> Boy your CNC sure takes a lot to run it. I can run mine off a netbook or a old pentium computer. The one I run at work is a Biesse and runs off a Windows 95 computer.


Could Angus have mistakenly purchaced the the female version of the CNC router table . That may explain the more needy part


----------



## AngusMc (Feb 20, 2015)

fixtureman said:


> Boy your CNC sure takes a lot to run it. I can run mine off a netbook or a old pentium computer. The one I run at work is a Biesse and runs off a Windows 95 computer.


Your right, I spoke with a number of people on this issue all agreed it was not the PC, Romaxx said it was the only thing it can be....they were right

AM


----------



## AngusMc (Feb 20, 2015)

RainMan1 said:


> Could Angus have mistakenly purchaced the the female version of the CNC router table . That may explain the more needy part


I think your right, female programs too cause I'm struggling with the G code thing too :lol::lol:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The machine is the easy part. It's making it communicate with the computer and programs that's the mind numbing part. Male brains don't operate the same as female ones.

HJ

They don't call us Left Brains for nothing


----------

